# Maleficent vs Harry Potter



## Solrac (Jul 2, 2014)

Just saw Maleficent last night. Great movie!

    so Harry Potter goes up against Maleficent.

    1) Live-action Maleficent

    2) Animated Maleficent

    who wins?


----------



## Merlight (Jul 2, 2014)

Don't HP characters have superhuman reactions?

She can turn him into a harmless creature if given the opportunity, when its live action, she's not that fast, but her spells might not reach him in time before he gets a spell off sooner.

Unless he uses death curses or transmogrification, its not going to be pretty in the second scenario. She got stabbed in the heart with a sword that would burn her according to legend, so with a fast enough transformation, I see her gobbling him up before he can respond with a spell that would get through her flame breath.


----------



## Volt manta (Jul 2, 2014)

Live action Maleficent's only hope is shouting "into a toad" before he tosses "avada cadevra", since that tornado isn't really doing much except throwing off his aim. Animated Maleficent just throws a lightning bolt at him.


----------



## IdioticGamer (Jul 3, 2014)

Didn't Live Action Maleficent also made trees grow out of nowhere? That can probably block avada kadabra. Maybe if she flies around it'll be harder to hit her


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 3, 2014)

I thought Live Action Maleficent had more DC . I mean she made that threes grow fast as hell and it was like a fortress . Still wondering the mechanics of avada kedavra .


----------



## Stermor (Jul 3, 2014)

harry potter at eos could probebly replicate the same things as in the voldemort/dumbeldore fight.. just teleport away from maleficent and transmog to get the kill.. or just avada kedarva ofcourse..


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 3, 2014)

Stermor said:


> just teleport away from maleficent and transmog to get the kill.



She can change her shape at will, so transmog is useless against her.
Also her range>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Harry's


----------



## AgentAAA (Jul 3, 2014)

Stermor said:


> harry potter at eos could probebly replicate the same things as in the voldemort/dumbeldore fight.



Harry's never remotely shown to have even approached the God-tiers in skill at magic, and had the undying advantage allowing him to beat Voldy at the end. There's nothing to suggest he's that good.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 3, 2014)

Volt manta said:


> Live action Maleficent's only hope is shouting "into a toad" before he tosses "avada cadevra", since that tornado isn't really doing much except throwing off his aim. Animated Maleficent just throws a lightning bolt at him.


> Harry
> Casting Avada Kedavra
> Ever



Stermor said:


> harry potter at eos could probebly replicate the same things as in the voldemort/dumbeldore fight.. just teleport away from maleficent and transmog to get the kill.. or just avada kedarva ofcourse..


No, he can't, because unlike the two, he is not genius at magic.
Also
> Trying to powerscale Harry to Voldy and Dumbledore


----------



## AgentAAA (Jul 3, 2014)

Volt manta said:


> Live action Maleficent's only hope is shouting "into a toad" before he tosses "avada cadevra", since that tornado isn't really doing much except throwing off his aim. Animated Maleficent just throws a lightning bolt at him.



Given Harry can't even perform Crucio due to not having a death eater's douchebaggery within him, I'd say it's probably out of his grasp to perform the worst of the unforgivable curses.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 3, 2014)

The Goblet of Fire said:
			
		

> Avada Kedavra's a curse that needs a powerful bit of magic behind it - you could all get your wands out now and point them at me and say the words, and I doubt I'd get so much as a nosebleed. But that doesn't matter. I'm not here to teach you how to do it.



Fake Moody explaining why Harry can't cast shit.

The only unforgivable curse Harry could use properly was Imperius and nothing more.

Either way, even if Harry could cast the spell, Maleficent could block it with dam trees, because despite being called "unblockable", the slow ass green beam can be stopped by physical objects or you know, dodged.

I'm not sure who win this, though. My memory on animated Maleficent is pretty foggy.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jul 3, 2014)

Wasn't there a scene where maleficent dispersed a bunch of clouds? That could give her an interesting DC. She also has regen to boot.


----------



## Aphelion (Jul 3, 2014)

Can't speak on this matchup, but I'm fairly certain Harry has been implied to be capable of casting AK.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 3, 2014)

TheEndAll said:


> Can't speak on this matchup, but I'm fairly certain Harry has been implied to be capable of casting AK.


Capable of casting ? Sure.
Capable of killing someone with it? I don't recall.
He did Cast imperio and there was some shit tier crucio.


----------



## Aphelion (Jul 3, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Capable of casting ? Sure.
> Capable of killing someone with it? I don't recall.
> He did Cast imperio and there was some shit tier crucio.



As far as I know AK doesn't require strong emotions to do its thing.  You hardly have to be a high tier wizard to use it.  Malfoy was able to cast it after all.


----------



## Volt manta (Jul 3, 2014)

Has Harry used any lethal curses? Sectumserpra is the only offensive spell that comes to mind, everything else is defensive spells and hexes..


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 3, 2014)

Best feats for animated Maleficent.

[youtube]JmM-XX8atlQ[/youtube]


Lol, Harry gets raped.


----------



## IdioticGamer (Jul 3, 2014)

Its pretty much confirmed that animated rapes Harry.
LA's the one that'e left being debated.

She rapes too.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 3, 2014)

Maleficent vs Voldemort and Dumbledore... anyone?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 3, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Best feats for animated Maleficent.
> 
> [youtube]JmM-XX8atlQ[/youtube]
> 
> ...



That's some shield to keep blocking bridge vaporizing fire


----------



## Stermor (Jul 3, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> > Harry
> > Casting Avada Kedavra
> > Ever
> 
> ...



nooo.... i ment using teleport in combat..


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 3, 2014)

Stermor said:


> nooo.... i ment using teleport in combat..



You mean the thing he never did, not even once? 

Only two wizards spammed teleportation in battle, those two were the most skilled wizards alive at time.

Ergo, is not something everyone and their mothers can do.


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 3, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> You mean the thing he never did, not even once?
> 
> Only two wizards spammed teleportation in battle, those two were the most skilled wizards alive at time.
> 
> *Ergo, is not something everyone and their mothers can do*.



It's sad but unfortunate that this happens to be the mentality of most HP supporters


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 3, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> That's some shield to keep blocking bridge vaporizing fire




Both the shield of virtue and the sword of truth were enchanted by the fairies to be super effective on all things evil.
So powerful magic artifacts for the win.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 3, 2014)

Skarbrand said:


> It's sad but unfortunate that this happens to be the mentality of most HP supporters



Apparition in battle would be much more useful than run and hide used by our dear heroes and friends. 
Maybe Fred and Lupin would be still alive.


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 3, 2014)

For some reason that made me chuckle

Let's not forget Nymphodora (sp?)


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 3, 2014)

For a verse that experienced a civil war just recently, the Potterverse seem pretty terrible at basic combat maneuvers and tactics.


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 3, 2014)

Potterverse is incompetent in general

Voldemort and the Ministry are quite shining examples


----------



## Solrac (Jul 3, 2014)

so it's agreed that Maleficent buttrapes Harry Potter and Harry Potter-verse right?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jul 3, 2014)

Why do things always have to go down the sexual obliteration path, I wonder?

But yeah, more or less.


----------



## Volt manta (Jul 3, 2014)

>Doesn't have offensive spells worth mentioning
Animated Maleficent fries him.
LA Maleficent bashes his face in in close combat or transmogrifies him into something easily crushed from far range


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 3, 2014)

Thinking Harry Potter should just be retired from the OBD really

Given they suck as combatants and all, and incompetence and all that jazz


----------



## AgentAAA (Jul 3, 2014)

TheEndAll said:


> As far as I know AK doesn't require strong emotions to do its thing.  You hardly have to be a high tier wizard to use it.  Malfoy was able to cast it after all.



Even Crucio required high emotion to use, and Avada Kedavra's a tier above.
A lot of death eaters were capable of casting it that weren't special, but they had the sadism necessary, and Malfoy's honestly not an untalented wizard himself.


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 3, 2014)

Skarbrand said:


> Thinking Harry Potter should just be retired from the OBD really
> 
> Given they suck as combatants and all, and incompetence and all that jazz



 It's made funnier given this thread is pitting Harry Potter instead of more combat capable wizards like Dumbledore and Voldemort, who are more or less top tiers. Harry sure isn't a battle-harden individual, he just has a lot of luck. It only reinforces the incompetence statement.


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 3, 2014)

Luck is the reason he happens to get by

Too bad this isn't considered a legit ability in vs threads (most of the time anyways)


----------



## Solrac (Jul 3, 2014)

so live-action Maleficent vs all of book Harry Potter-verse?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 3, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Both the shield of virtue and the sword of truth were enchanted by the fairies to be super effective on all things evil.
> So powerful magic artifacts for the win.



I forgot that they were enchanted weapons. It's been a while since I've seen the movie. I'm also surprised Disney used a word like "hell" in one of their older films


----------



## Volt manta (Jul 3, 2014)

Puts the smack down on some punks until someone gets lucky and tags her with a transmutation spell. She'd get further with her plant barrier, at least until someone casts fiendfyre.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 3, 2014)

Volt manta said:


> Puts the smack down on some punks until someone gets lucky and tags her with a transmutation spell. She'd get further with her plant barrier, at least until someone casts fiendfyre.



so am i pitting a weaker version of maleficent against the stronger version of the harry potter-verse which is the books?


----------



## Aphelion (Jul 3, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> Even Crucio required high emotion to use, and Avada Kedavra's a tier above.
> A lot of death eaters were capable of casting it that weren't special, but they had the sadism necessary, and Malfoy's honestly not an untalented wizard himself.



No, Crucio is on it's own in that it has the special requirement of needing malevolent feelings to operate at full effectiveness.  Nothing of the sort has been mentioned for the other two. 

I brought up Malfoy because I remember Harry was generally portrayed as a superior wizard, it was even mentioned that he did better on his OWL.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jul 3, 2014)

TheEndAll said:


> No, Crucio is on it's own in that it has the special requirement of needing malevolent feelings to operate at full effectiveness.  Nothing of the sort has been mentioned for the other two.
> 
> I brought up Malfoy because I remember Harry was generally portrayed as a superior wizard, it was even mentioned that he did better on his OWL.



Except that he still has no training in the spell, which is an issue. It's not as though magical spells are learned on a whim, either - actually learning to use them tends to be a problem. That's a big focus in-story. 
Avada Kedavra, being a spell where rather than just torturing the person your focus is causing them to die, should probably take more focus to conjure than Crucio does.
Malfoy also has people to train him or with him and while I don't believe he's ever won a duel can go quite even with Harry in most portrayals. He's a fairly exceptional wizard, and if he's below harry it's not by a wide margin.


----------



## Aphelion (Jul 3, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> Except that he still has no training in the spell, which is an issue. It's not as though magical spells are learned on a whim, either - actually learning to use them tends to be a problem. That's a big focus in-story.


Like I said in my first post, I remember it being implied in the story that he was capable of casting it competently.  Also worth mentioning that Harry has no issue casting the other two unforgivable curses, the issue with the Cruciatus Curse only being due to his personality and not magical skill.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Jul 3, 2014)

Skarbrand said:


> Thinking Harry Potter should just be retired from the OBD really
> 
> Given they suck as combatants and all, and incompetence and all that jazz



For a verse with peak human to very mild superhuman stats, the Potterverse has very impressive versatility in what they can do.

Also, I really do think that the Potterverse's "incompetence" is overstated, unless we're going by some battledome metric where random wizards spend hours on end thinking up deadly combos that require access to the entire verse's magic.

As that's the most common form of incompetence I see ascribed to them.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Jul 4, 2014)

So they're supposed to use the time turners which are notoriously unpredictable and have laws against their use in anything but relatively mundane tasks to prevent the plot from happening, creating a paradox which the books clearly establish as a Bad Thing.

Okay.

It's a HISE video that I like (most I've seen I don't), but probably not the best thing to actually bring up as a point toward incompetence.


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 4, 2014)

Maleficent was sending off clouds at hypersonic-massively hypersonic speed. She destroys the entire series.

Live action version, no idea.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 4, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Fake Moody explaining why Harry can't cast shit.
> 
> The only unforgivable curse Harry could use properly was Imperius and nothing more.
> 
> ...



I hope you're not implying Harry doesn't have the power to cast AK EoS...


----------



## Volt manta (Jul 4, 2014)

Jakers said:


> so am i pitting a weaker version of maleficent against the stronger version of the harry potter-verse which is the books?



She's greater than every wizard that's not Voldemort or Dumbeldore (Snape?), mostly because her most offensive spells lack range and I don't think she can transform herself in live action. The plant barrier makes it more difficult for wizards to fight her, and they can't apparate in unless they want to be telefragged. They also can't fly in, meaning they're restricted to walking in and firing blind. To top it off, they lack the offensive spells to destroy it bar fiendfyre, which is incredibly dangerous in general, much more so when you're surrounded by a living forest.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 4, 2014)

Harry can cast it, its the fact he won't.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 4, 2014)

Volt manta said:


> She's greater than every wizard that's not Voldemort or Dumbeldore (Snape?), mostly because her most offensive spells lack range and I don't think she can transform herself in live action. The plant barrier makes it more difficult for wizards to fight her, and they can't apparate in unless they want to be telefragged. They also can't fly in, meaning they're restricted to walking in and firing blind. To top it off, they lack the offensive spells to destroy it bar fiendfyre, which is incredibly dangerous in general, much more so when you're surrounded by a living forest.



And this is book harry potter Verse you're describing Right?

And whichever weaker version of Maleficent?


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 4, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> I hope you're not implying Harry doesn't have the power to cast AK EoS...


He have the power? Yes. Did he learn how to cast it? Because only saying words and pointing is not enough.

Besides, Harry never casted it, not even once. I doubt he will start a fight shooting it from get-go.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 4, 2014)

It doesn't seem to require that much understanding to cast.

Harry cast a technically accurate but useless crucio his first go iirc


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 4, 2014)

Well, Crucio requires sadism to work properly.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 4, 2014)

eh w/e

not like harry will cast it either way


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 4, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> Harry cast a technically accurate but useless crucio his first go iirc





Louis Cyphre said:


> Well, Crucio requires sadism to work properly.





Ginny really didn't know what she was getting into, when she married Harry.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 4, 2014)

Any form of Maleficent trashes Harry, I never viewed him as a great duelist anyway. If she goes against Voldemort/Dumbledore then she gets trashed. Voldemort would destroy her quickly since well...he's that sort of person. Not sure if Snape can have a chance.


----------



## Volt manta (Jul 4, 2014)

Jakers said:


> And this is book harry potter Verse you're describing Right?
> 
> And whichever weaker version of Maleficent?



AOE is really rare in the HP series; even in the books, only god tiers are good enough to cast the spells that would be needed to damage her without line of sight, and CIS off, she won't be standing still, she'll be tossing people into thorns left and right while staying out of sight.. Dragons might be able to do it too, but aside from their heavy resistance to magic, they're largely featless in the verse.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 5, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> > Harry
> > Casting Avada Kedavra
> > Ever
> 
> ...



Not saying he wins but he's quite skilled in Defense Against The Dark Arts, he becomes an Auror at the end. Magic has different specialities, being a flop in Alchemy for instance won't mean being a flop in spellcasting.

He's a genius in DATDA atleast, better than Hermione IIRC.

Not saying it means jackshit here and it is off topic.


----------



## Mambo (Jul 5, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Ginny really didn't know what she was getting into, when she married Harry.



She saw all harry's "action" against voldemort and his armies book 5 onward  

She likes that part of harry


----------



## Solrac (Jul 5, 2014)

Volt manta said:


> AOE is really rare in the HP series; even in the books, only god tiers are good enough to cast the spells that would be needed to damage her without line of sight, and CIS off, she won't be standing still, she'll be tossing people into thorns left and right while staying out of sight.. Dragons might be able to do it too, but aside from their heavy resistance to magic, they're largely featless in the verse.



So maleficent can solo book harry potter verse even?

And which version if Mal are you talking about?


----------



## Volt manta (Jul 5, 2014)

Jakers said:


> So maleficent can solo book harry potter verse even?
> 
> And which version if Mal are you talking about?



Live action can deal with trash mobs using the thorn barrier, but doesn't have the offense or speed to deal with Voldemort or Dumbeldore(adding HP dragons to that list; they're magically resistant and can just fire spam). Animated version...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmM-XX8atlQ[/YOUTUBE]
Depends on distance, since her durability is questionable. At a standard 20 meters, she'd get overwhelmed by numbers. The HPverses chances drop drastically the farther away she is; lightning bolts murder anybody that has the offense to deal with her.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jul 5, 2014)

About the whole "eos harry is low tier in HPverse" thing:


			
				interview said:
			
		

> Chelsea: In the end ... you tell us that Neville is a professor at Hogwarts. What do... Harry, Hermione, and Ron do?
> 
> J.K. Rowling: Harry and Ron utterly revolutionized the Auror Department in... at the Ministry of Magic. So they... I mean, they are now the consummate... they are experts. It doesn't matter how old they are or what else they've done.
> 
> ...



I'd say on the level of shacklebolt at least based on that.
And if the epilogue doesn't count as eos, he was holding the elder wand (and _planning_ on putting it in dumbledore's grave) in the chapter before that.




Skarbrand said:


> Thinking Harry Potter should just be retired from the OBD really
> 
> Given they suck as combatants and all, and incompetence and all that jazz


I think the OBD should simply used lower-power fictions. Most fictions would be below harry potter, it's just the OBD rarely uses them.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 5, 2014)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> About the whole "_eos harry is low tier in HPverse_" thing:



The problem is: nobody said that.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 5, 2014)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> *I think the OBD should simply used lower-power fictions. Most fictions would be below harry potter, it's just the OBD rarely uses them*.


Pretty much, some wizards would be top hounds on semi realistic fictions like ghost and shell , jormungand and darker than black.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> The problem is: nobody said that.


Maybe ampchu meant something different from this, but: 





> It's made funnier given this thread is pitting Harry Potter instead of more combat capable wizards like Dumbledore and Voldemort, who are more or less top tiers. Harry sure isn't a battle-harden individual, he just has a lot of luck. It only reinforces the incompetence statement.


 Sure he couldn't beat dumbledore or voldemort, but he is equal or superior to everyone else in the books timeline, so I wouldn't say he isn't a top tier, and I wouldn't say he isn't battle hardened, either.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 5, 2014)

I think by "instead of more combat capable wizards" he meant people like Snape, who, of course, is still a better wizard than Harry.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> I think by "instead of more combat capable wizards" he meant people like Snape, who, of course, is still a better wizard than Harry.



When harry is the head of the aurors and revolutionised the department? I'd say they are about equal.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 5, 2014)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> When harry is the head of the aurors and revolutionised the department? I'd say they are about equal.



You only have an unquantifiable quote to support this assertion. Better find something more straightforward.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 5, 2014)

Volt manta said:


> Live action can deal with trash mobs using the thorn barrier, but doesn't have the offense or speed to deal with Voldemort or Dumbeldore(adding HP dragons to that list; they're magically resistant and can just fire spam). Animated version...
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmM-XX8atlQ[/YOUTUBE]
> Depends on distance, since her durability is questionable. At a standard 20 meters, she'd get overwhelmed by numbers. The HPverses chances drop drastically the farther away she is; lightning bolts murder anybody that has the offense to deal with her.



So Mal can solo yes or no?


----------



## Volt manta (Jul 5, 2014)

Jakers said:


> So Mal can solo yes or no?



Live action: no
Animated: yes


----------



## AgentAAA (Jul 5, 2014)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> About the whole "eos harry is low tier in HPverse" thing:
> 
> 
> I'd say on the level of shacklebolt at least based on that.
> ...



He's definitely shacklebolt-level and ahead everyone except(Maybe, we're unsure of his level, so this is arguable either way) Snape, Voldemort, and Dumbledore, honestly.


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 5, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Pretty much, some wizards would be top hounds on semi realistic fictions like ghost and shell , jormungand and darker than black.



 You must mean Ghost in the Shell, which in that case has shit like nuclear weapons that can be used a lot less hesitantly than we could ever hope and more effective utilization of their futuristic tech. I am pretty sure that puts the verse classes above Harry Potterverse in sheer power, although they do lose out in having less hax.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 5, 2014)

Volt manta said:


> Live action: no
> Animated: yes



so live-action is the weaker version... 

and the animated curbstomps book harry potter-verse?

but live-action maleficent solos movie harry potter-verse right?


----------



## Volt manta (Jul 6, 2014)

Jakers said:


> so live-action is the weaker version...
> 
> and the animated curbstomps book harry potter-verse?
> 
> but live-action maleficent solos movie harry potter-verse right?



Outside of the plant barrier, her offensive options are short ranged and limited(basically, hth and short range telekinesis). She has no way of beating voldemort, who gives zero shits about the plant barrier since he's capable of flight. Once he burns it down via fiendfyre, he tags her with the killing curse.
Long story short, no, she can't even beat the movie verse.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jul 6, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> He's definitely shacklebolt-level and ahead everyone except(Maybe, we're unsure of his level, so this is arguable either way) Snape, Voldemort, and Dumbledore, honestly.



Of course, I meant within the timeline of the books. I imagine the founders, prime grindelwald, the percival brothers, merlin, and possibly prime moody would be stronger.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jul 6, 2014)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Of course, I meant within the timeline of the books. I imagine the founders, prime grindelwald, the percival brothers, merlin, and possibly prime moody would be stronger.



The Percival brothers depend - at least, the second and third who aren't stated to have skill with dueling. And, yeah, overall Harry's probably the most powerful wizard left EoS - to say he's not at least Mcgonagall level at the end of the series would be ridiculous. I was just stating by EoS - and honestly, the idea he's at shacklebolt-tier just by end of book 7, just without some of the experience or magical versatility, might not be wrong. He regularly takes out mid and high-tiers at that point.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 6, 2014)

Volt manta said:


> Outside of the plant barrier, her offensive options are short ranged and limited(basically, hth and short range telekinesis). She has no way of beating voldemort, who gives zero shits about the plant barrier since he's capable of flight. Once he burns it down via fiendfyre, he tags her with the killing curse.
> Long story short, no, she can't even beat the movie verse.



So If I heard that right, animated stomps but live action loses to the whole movie verse?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 6, 2014)

Jakers said:


> So If I heard that right, animated stomps but live action loses to the whole movie verse?



In simple terms.
Yes.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 6, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> In simple terms.
> Yes.



Wow... So strongest HP char that live action mal can defeat?


----------



## Volt manta (Jul 9, 2014)

With the plant barrier- Snape
Without the plant barrier- Harry on the nimbus should be faster than her and can disable her with a hex of some sort, and any character that knows a killing/crippling curse and can call it without speaking can win as well at standard distance. Since she's only supersonic in flight speed and she has to take off vertically, blitzing is not really an option even if she could do it. (I think 20 meters is also outside the range of her telekinesis, she hasn't shown otherwise.)


----------



## BigIsaac (Jul 9, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> That's some shield to keep blocking bridge vaporizing fire


It's made out of Disnium, the only metal in existence that's stronger than Nintendium


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 10, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> That's some shield to keep blocking bridge vaporizing fire



Prince was a chess piece in a proxy war between four really powerful fairies and yeah I include the three little grannies as being really powerful, as much as the movie shit all over the three of them for no real reason. The youngest of the three was able to reverse a killing curse and add onto it that an entire kingdom would sleep an ageless sleep until she woke up..

just going by that alone..suggests a level of power nothing in the HPU has shown- to say nothing of Maleficent herself 



Skarbrand said:


> It's sad but unfortunate that this happens to be the mentality of most HP supporters



Most HP supporters think that even second year wizards can take on Galadriel and Gandalf...



ClandestineSchemer said:


> Both the shield of virtue and the sword of truth were enchanted by the fairies to be super effective on all things evil.
> So powerful magic artifacts for the win.



The fact that the prince was kinda useless sans the magic items was amusing to me.

Any way does anyone remember the whole "true love conquers all" epic diss Maleficent did on the prince?

She'd probably verbally abuse Harry before killing him...and it'd be gloriously awesome to watch.

also in regards to the killing curse, isn't it established that Dragons due to their scales being full of high levels of magic can no sell an AK? I'd have trouble believing that a spell could affect an immortal creature who also happens to be a powerful sorceress


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 10, 2014)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Prince was a chess piece in a proxy war between four really powerful fairies and yeah I include the three little grannies as being really powerful, as much as the movie shit all over the three of them for no real reason. The youngest of the three was able to reverse a killing curse and add onto it that an entire kingdom would sleep an ageless sleep until she woke up..
> 
> just going by that alone..suggests a level of power nothing in the HPU has shown- to say nothing of Maleficent herself
> 
> ...



Completely agree.
She also has mind control at her disposal.
 Since she compelled Aurora to find a spindle and prick her finger.

And the trolling of the prince was magnificent.
For the unfortunate souls who haven't seen the movie:
[youtube]hC5YUsxROMU[/youtube]

Also rewatching the scenes and seeing her declaring herself evil, while absolutely reveling in it, makes the Jolie bullshit all the more painful.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 10, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Completely agree.
> She also has mind control at her disposal.
> Since she compelled Aurora to find a spindle and prick her finger.[



True, in fact I'm pretty sure individually the little fairies could kick the shit out of the HPverse of the weakest of them time locked a country easily enough.

Actually come to think of it, her spell was grander in Scope then Maleficent's curse and likely way more complicated.

It's a testament to just how powerful she is that someone capable of far grander feats than a simple killing curse still couldn't contend the amount of power Male put in that simple "she'll die on her sixteenth birth day" curse 




ClandestineSchemer said:


> And the trolling of the prince was magnificent.
> For the unfortunate souls who haven't seen the movie:
> [youtube]hC5YUsxROMU[/youtube]



And people Say sleeping beauty crapped on women, that dialog right there the audacity and the sheer scornful, patronizing mockery and coming from a female character in the god damn fifties..

she was one of the strongest villains of any Disney film in terms of presence and persona and an iconic threat and she did it while gloriously putting everyone men and women alike in their place and reveling in how awesome she was.

Fuck that noise - never mind the portrayal of Fairies was pretty accurate. Even the good fairies were kinda gray morally speaking..and they were way beyond what humans could do and their moods flimsy as hell. 



ClandestineSchemer said:


> Also rewatching the scenes and seeing her declaring herself evil, while absolutely reveling in it, makes the Jolie bullshit all the more painful.



That movie is a prime example of why "deconstruction stories" and Wicked itself are a really bad fucking idea. Not to mention they ruined one of the most iconic villains of all time, one that IIRC was only a notch or two below friggen Darth Vader on the "100 greatest villains of all time" list AFI did awhile back


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jul 10, 2014)

To be fair, the LA version is slightly more accurate to the original depiction of Maleficent, it's just not the one we grew up with. _Sleeping Beauty_ needed a villain of some sort and turning Maleficent, an originally neutral character, into such was the easiest answer.


----------



## Volt manta (Jul 10, 2014)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Prince was a chess piece in a proxy war between four really powerful fairies and yeah I include the three little grannies as being really powerful, as much as the movie shit all over the three of them for no real reason. The youngest of the three was able to reverse a killing curse and add onto it that an entire kingdom would sleep an ageless sleep until she woke up..
> 
> just going by that alone..suggests a level of power nothing in the HPU has shown- to say nothing of Maleficent herself
> 
> ...



HP dragons are damn near immune to magic-IIRC the book said it took a whole team of high level wizards combining stun spells to subdue the dragons in a previous Triwizard tournament. The resistance/immunity seems to come from the thickness of the skin, since Hagrid was able to resist stun spells by being half-giant(thick skin), dragons can still be affected by weak curses by aiming for the eyes, and it's mentioned thick clothes can block weak curses and hexes. I think spells in the HP universe work on depth of penetration rather than hax- the stronger the spell, the higher the durability it takes to shrug one off.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 10, 2014)

Volt manta said:


> HP dragons are damn near immune to magic-IIRC the book said it took a whole team of high level wizards combining stun spells to subdue the dragons in a previous Triwizard tournament. The resistance/immunity seems to come from the thickness of the skin, since Hagrid was able to resist stun spells by being half-giant(thick skin), dragons can still be affected by weak curses by aiming for the eyes, and it's mentioned thick clothes can block weak curses and hexes. I think spells in the HP universe work on depth of penetration rather than hax- the stronger the spell, the higher the durability it takes to shrug one off.



That's interesting..it also changes how we should approach their spells in debates now.


----------

